
How to take smart notes (Ahrens, 2017) - yarapavan
https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/T382CLwAjsy3fmecf/how-to-take-smart-notes-ahrens-2017
======
osdotsystem
Read the article but could not understand what a slip-box is to begin with!

